# Waiting on the run



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

The anticipation time before the run is similar to getting a gift in the mail that says "Do not open til Christmas"....... in August. 

I've been looking for them, but they haven't shown up yet. Anyone out there finding any yet?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

my friend, you will find what you are looking for this weekend looking at the weather, go small and deep in slow areas near riffles. 
oh yeah, somtimes it pays to have a heavier rod with you this time of year, even the mystery fish with stripes eat shiners, and I think some of those are already around.
spoons and blades are great in march before the idiot crowds figure it out


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

I figured this week would probably start it up... I'm headed to Cave Run though, so you guys will have to save a few for me!


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

I checked my fishing log and the first big push last year was the first week of april on the full moon. Its so close now you have to check about every day. I will be making my rounds tomorrow so we will see.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

fisharder said:


> I checked my fishing log and the first big push last year was the first week of april on the full moon. Its so close now you have to check about every day. I will be making my rounds tomorrow so we will see.


Last year, I started picking up a few small males here and there around this time, but you're right, the first week of April was when it really fired up and I was getting them every other cast.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

It was cold and foggy only cought 4 small males and one white but I saw a 13.5lb fish cought so when I went home I threw the charger on the boat battires and am going to give it a shot tomorrow.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Went up a trib and found what I was waiting for we cought about forty yesterday. This is a picture of my partner with the days best catch. the fish was almost thirty inches and was just under fifteen pounds.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

I saw that on the SW forum.... but it definitely is worth seeing that piggie again! I guess I'd better get out there!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

They're back! 
Nice fish, glad they are back!
LMJ


----------



## Cincyghosthunter (Jun 4, 2008)

Awesome fish, congratulations. Jay, if CR is a bust, :S we're going back home and hitting the water. :B


----------



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

Can't wait to fish. Seems like it has been years, but I did catch my last fish in mid-Nov. with LMJ.

riverKing - good to see you are still around. Are you still working with Sevenx?

Let the fun begin!!


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

Cincyghosthunter said:


> Jay, if CR is a bust, :S we're going back home and hitting the water. :B


Let's be honest... whether it's a bust or not, we're still going back home and hitting the water.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Went back up the trib yesterday but low water pulled the fish back to the OR.
The fish seem to be staging waiting for some water so they can run.
Caught a lot of fish but my fishing partner got me again he caught big fish.
Heres his pics with yesterdays big fishes.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

looks like they are still staged up in that same trib, were they up on the bar or on the river side of the drop? 
with this weather they should be hammering up the trib as soon as the river crests, assuming the weather actually gets ugly.
nice find, you really have those earlly staging fish down, are they taking verticle presentations or are you casting to them.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i know where u was, thats a good spot.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey fishharder, thanks for the report. Quality fish for sure. With the economy the way it is, we need to get fired up about fishing again.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

We were pulling baits over the sand bars and rocks and they were where you would think they would be. We trailered the boat at noon and went up to moscow and it was the same story up river. Creek mouths on the humps was where the fish were holding. Was catching some big WB also they were all healthy looking fish. I am going to hit the bank in the morning to see if the rain brought any fish up the tribs.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

fisharder said:


> I am going to hit the bank in the morning to see if the rain brought any fish up the tribs.


Hopefully, you'll fare better than I. I went tonight and didn't get any fish from the river bank. Nice pics, nice fish.... can't wait til those guys start to run. I need more rain!!!


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

Nice pics fisharder, ya gotta watch those landmarks in the background though, lol. I have been into them for 2 weeks now, similar pattern to what you are describing. This is the best I have ever done this early in the year.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

cadyshac said:


> I have been into them for 2 weeks now, similar pattern to what you are describing. This is the best I have ever done this early in the year.


 The fish have been staging longer then they do most years. I think they are going to move up next week some time if not sooner I fished the bank two times today to try and keep a eye on them caught a couple fat WB but no fish running today that I saw. I am going to fish tommrow then take the weekend off so keep me up to date youall.


----------



## MARKW6 (May 12, 2007)

Here is a fish from Thursday in the GMR....they are starting......


----------



## Cincyghosthunter (Jun 4, 2008)

fisharder said:


> The fish have been staging longer then they do most years. I think they are going to move up next week some time if not sooner I fished the bank two times today to try and keep a eye on them caught a couple fat WB but no fish running today that I saw. I am going to fish tommrow then take the weekend off so keep me up to date youall.



Nice to meet you this afternoon, I didn't catch anything at the other spot I was talking about going to either. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Fished about two hours this morning off the bank caught 13 jacks the females can`t be far behind. I caught a bonus fish a 19 inch large mouth


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

That's reassuring.... patience is not a quality of mine.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Not quite a run but 18 Whites yesterday and 19 today with a few bonus Wipers. Very close to the shore just jigging around rocks next to current. White Crappie jigs and Fin-s minnows


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Was up a trib fishing backed up water and the white bass are running. 
I also caught seven hybrids one was 25 inches
Going to go back out again today will post again tonight.
The fish were pushing bait and hitting every lure I threw.
If your sitting at home waiting for the rain to stop my advice to you is get a rain coat.


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

Thank you for this report. Awesome news. I hope to get out this week.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

fisharder said:


> ... If your sitting at home waiting for the rain to stop my advice to you is get a rain coat.


Ha! Excellent advice. I think I'll take it.


CW


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Went back out tonight got to fish about a hour before the weather ran me off I can take rain but something about lighting just sends me home.
I caught 9 WB and a 12 inch spotted bass. The storm slowed the bite down but you could catch them. This is my favorite time of year to fish if your a novice or a beginner don't let the rain and high water this time of year 
scare you off. The fish are already wet they don't care and I only saw one other fisherman today.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Went early and the water had already dropped a foot worked real hard to catch 5 wb and they were on the small side.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I took your advice and was on the water about an hour and half after my post. Fished from about 3:30p to 5:30p. Managed a bunch of small white bass and a couple that might have approached a pound. Good quantity, but no quality. It was almost the middle of the day so maybe they turned on again later? Although based on your follow up post it doesn't look like it.

I saw one other person while I was out. Probably a good thing too because it was comical when I tried to get out of the creek. It was flooded and the banks were all too steep to pull up on. I slid in while in the boat, but coming out I had to climb out on some tree roots! Took me 15 minutes to get out of the darn creek!


CW



creekwalker said:


> Ha! Excellent advice. I think I'll take it.
> 
> 
> CW


----------



## Cincyghosthunter (Jun 4, 2008)

fisharder said:


> Went early and the water had already dropped a foot worked real hard to catch 5 wb and they were on the small side.


They were hitting pretty good yesterday afternoon between 3:30 and 8 at the usual spot.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Cincyghosthunter said:


> They were hitting pretty good yesterday afternoon between 3:30 and 8 at the usual spot.


 I got a case of jello back and had stay home and rest. Save a few for me.


----------



## Cincyghosthunter (Jun 4, 2008)

I hope your back problems clear up and you can get back on the water


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

Are they still at the lower ends? Or should I make my way upstream? I'm heading out there today after work and hopefully Saturday if anyone wants to join me on shore. I'm also looking for access that doesn't have such a steep slope so I can take my 5 year old there on Saturday if anybody can PM me that. He's getting good with casting artificials.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Would also like to know what part of the water they are in??? Closer to the Ohio??? or upstream??? I fish the LMR from Bass Island on down, so some help would be nice. Have some time tomorrow to get out.


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

I just came back. Went to two spots. Saw only a limited number of baitfish. Totally :S I didn't see anyone else fishing that species. Hopefully by the end of the week the water level drops and warms up.


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

And I tried again... nothing. I thought I knew what I was doing. Saw some baitfish and a Hispanic homeless camp. The water was COLD. I'm guessing 48f. They are pulling a lot of water out of Harsha Lake. I wouldn't bother till the temps rise up a bit.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

48 is still warm enough for them to run. I have had my eye on the water levels and flow rates. We're in limbo right now, water's not low enough to hit productive low water spots and not high enough for productive high water spots. The flow is slow. I think they're still kind of spread out and all the reports I keep getting are all male fish. I might sneak out for a few tonight and try my luck. I don't know if anyone has noticed, but it almost seems like every other year you have a solid run in the LMR.... last year was awesome, but this year looks bleak so far... GMR might be the place to be this year.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

Did manage to sneak away for a few... caught a dink sauger and a dink male white bass. I had a huge drum hooked on my ultralight but lost him as I went to grab him... I wasn't too bothered by that. 
I imagine with all the rain and warmer temps we're supposed to get (if you trust the weatherman) they might make another good push.
Has anybody been getting any fat females at all yet this season?


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

I caught a few females in Ceasers at the headwaters. They had just started to move up. The run at Brookville hasn't even started yet. My uncle fished it Friday and caught a few small jacks that were milting: no females though. It is my opinion is that weather has pushed the spawn back. I've fished multiple locations and the fish are just not there or are just starting to show up. One to two more weeks and it will be time.

This may sound hard to believe but I have seen evidence that other species haven't spawned relative to last years spawn. This time last year the white bass run was on weeks prior, female largemouth were in shallow water, and smallmouth had already spawned and hatched out. This tells me that we are seeing weather dependent conditions. More precisely, water temperature on the low side. This points to conditions in conjunction with each other (ie. moon phase ect.) affect onset of the spawn with some species.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't know how it might relate to where you fish,but where I've been catching them, they've been hitting bigger lures than usual. Gizz3 crankbaits, 4 1/2 inch Sluggos, Zoom SUPER Flukes and Storm Swimbaits. I don't know what you're tossin at them but bigger has been working for me....


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm throwing my tacklebox at them down here Dave! Not literally, but I might try that this weekend.
Maybe I just need to gas up and take a ride up 52.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

Trophy Hunter said:


> It is my opinion is that weather has pushed the spawn back.


I think your theory holds water... pun intended. I checked the dates from last year's run and on April 10th, I had already caught over 200 white bass and they were still running. This year... I have caught around 10.


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

are they running yet . ive hit the river 5 times this yr with very little success last yr at this time i had caught a 100 by now this yr ive caught 20


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I caught 10 more Whites and a Wiper this morning.Nothing huge but fun.Water's coming back up and they were very close to the bank, casting upstream and letting the current di it's thing. Small plastic minnow baits-3" sluggos mostly.I think the Hybrids took the morning off.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

Daveo76 said:


> I think the Hybrids took the morning off.


They were hiding, I sent them a memo titled "BEWARE: The Scioto County Smacker Cometh!".


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

Given the higher temps this weekend, wonder if they'll finally spring into action. I'm getting cabin fever and my doctor prescribed morone chrysops in large doses for the pain.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Started out slow this morning 6:45am my fishing partner and I had boated around 20 fish by 11:00am a mixed bag of wb hybrids and sauger. Had a lot of fish following our baits but not many takers. The wind kicked up and was blowing us all over the water so we started to work our way back to the ramp. Got to one of the spots we like to fish and about 20 feet in front of the boat the river erupted a circle about 60 foot across bait coming out of the water everwhere and fish chasing them. They didn't stay up long but it didn't matter we beat them up for about three hours doubles most of the time. Not remarkable fish but plentyfull and most were better than average.
I have pics but I left the camera in the car so I will post them later.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Due to landmarks I could only post a few.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

Ha! I guess that was you we were watching fish near us yesterday morning. Sounds and looks like your trip was more productive.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

too many landmarks!!! now everyone who can recognize that one stump in the background will fish there. looks like some of the fat girls are showing up, bout time. any idea on the temps, they should be way past that area by now.


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

riverKing said:


> any idea on the temps, they should be way past that area by now.


Thats what I was thinking too. But the tiny parking lot (1 and1/2 miles) upstream was full. I had mini ajax with me today so we headed downstream fishing in the middle of the day. I caught three whites in four hours. I had some big ones on and lost them. Lots of hits but I just couldn't set the hook right. I tried my best with the fly rod with no avail. A gentleman just downstream did ok with his fly rod. They took well to crankbaits though. Baitfish were sporadic on the surface. No awesome feeding runs today. Little ajax can cast and retrieve a crankbait well now. I was really hoping he would catch something, he didn't but we had a great time today.

Riverking, we just had an intense warmup this weekend after a colder than normal spring. 

Goodluck everyone.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

29 at the dam today


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

When is there a good time to fish for the striper/hybrid at green up?


----------

